# Found these in my engine bay??



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

They look like zurk fitting or brake bleeder caps to me... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> They look like zurk fitting or brake bleeder caps to me...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Could be, I thought it was weird to find them on my engine.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Have you had the car serviced?

I once found a brick under the hood right after a shop tried to feed me a lie about service I did not need.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

GoldenCruze said:


> Have you had the car serviced?
> 
> I once found a brick under the hood right after a shop tried to feed me a lie about service I did not need.


They looked at my windows for replacement, I asked if they could find the coolant leak but they came back with noting.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

GoldenCruze said:


> Have you had the car serviced?
> 
> I once found a brick under the hood right after a shop tried to feed me a lie about service I did not need.


Wait.... they put a freaking brick under your hood?! That must have been... interesting.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> Have you had the car serviced?
> 
> I once found a *brick* under the hood right after a shop tried to feed me a lie about service I did not need.


...whoa, a "brick" of marijuana or cocaine? Did they want you to drive across the boader for them (wink,wink)?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Epickphale said:


> Wait.... they put a freaking brick under your hood?! That must have been... interesting.


Along with an open end wrench and a rag. The guy running the place was trying to tell me that rattles would be a symptom of the problem they were trying to convince me of.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeDFB?

BladeOfAnduril is correct......those covers were likely on the underhood bleeder screws at the ABS unit and are discarded after the bleeding process during assembly.......must of been break time........during brake time.....uk uk.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Along with an open end wrench and a rag. The guy running the place was trying to tell me that rattles would be a symptom of the problem they were trying to convince me of.


I hope you reported him to your local BBB, your state AG consumer protection office, and if a certified GM shop, to GM. He's a crook. I wonder how many people he's pulled this crap on.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Robby said:


> CruzeDFB?
> 
> BladeOfAnduril is correct......those covers were likely on the underhood bleeder screws at the ABS unit and are discarded after the bleeding process during assembly.......must of been break time........during brake time.....uk uk.
> 
> Rob


Good thing they were small, when I saw them I was shocked. First time I ever owned a car that had random things sitting around the engine compartment.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I've owned over forty new cars......plan on finding 'little somethings' like that from time to time......extra parts beats forgetting a few every time.

Rob


----------

